# 2020 OEM Hitch Wiring



## gauld1 (May 7, 2008)

Recently purchased 5NN 055 203 (5NA 055 203) for my 2020 Tiguan SE. Everything installed as directed, all the wiring was present in the drivers side trunk area. I connected the wires behind the glove box (CAN bus adapter), then took the vehicle to dealer to enable. Apparently this part is for Tiguans prior to 1/5/2020 mine was built 1/23/2020. I do not want to do aftermarket. Are there any known solutions or fixes.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

gauld1 said:


> Recently purchased 5NN 055 203 (5NA 055 203) for my 2020 Tiguan SE. Everything installed as directed, all the wiring was present in the drivers side trunk area. I connected the wires behind the glove box (CAN bus adapter), then took the vehicle to dealer to enable. Apparently this part is for Tiguans prior to 1/5/2020 mine was built 1/23/2020. I do not want to do aftermarket. Are there any known solutions or fixes.


VW is supposed to be adding a hitch and wiring to my post 1/5/20 build as a goodwill, if I hear anything about wiring I'll post.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

gauld1 said:


> Recently purchased 5NN 055 203 (5NA 055 203) for my 2020 Tiguan SE. Everything installed as directed, all the wiring was present in the drivers side trunk area. I connected the wires behind the glove box (CAN bus adapter), then took the vehicle to dealer to enable. Apparently this part is for Tiguans prior to 1/5/2020 mine was built 1/23/2020. I do not want to do aftermarket. Are there any known solutions or fixes.


I just had an OEM hitch installed on my SEL-P R that was built 7/2020 so there should be an OEM solution. I'll try to find my service sheet to check for a part #.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

gauld1 said:


> Recently purchased 5NN 055 203 (5NA 055 203) for my 2020 Tiguan SE. Everything installed as directed, all the wiring was present in the drivers side trunk area. I connected the wires behind the glove box (CAN bus adapter), then took the vehicle to dealer to enable. Apparently this part is for Tiguans prior to 1/5/2020 mine was built 1/23/2020. I do not want to do aftermarket. Are there any known solutions or fixes.


I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. You bought the install kit, wired it up, brought it to the dealer to be activated, and now you're asking.... what? Some others have replied already, so maybe I'm just clueless, but I really have no idea what you're asking. Is there something you didn't manage to connect? Did the activation at the dealership not work? I have an OEM hitch installed on mine, so I'd like to help. I just need to figure out what you're asking, lol. Hopefully this is just my Friday brain acting up.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

sazerac said:


> gauld1 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently purchased 5NN 055 203 (5NA 055 203) for my 2020 Tiguan SE. Everything installed as directed, all the wiring was present in the drivers side trunk area. I connected the wires behind the glove box (CAN bus adapter), then took the vehicle to dealer to enable. Apparently this part is for Tiguans prior to 1/5/2020 mine was built 1/23/2020. I do not want to do aftermarket. Are there any known solutions or fixes.
> ...


The OP is saying if you look up the part number for the wiring harness it says not for use on vehicles built after 01/05/2020 and his was built after that date and apparently the wiring isn't working and VW doesn't list wiring for after 01/05/2020 on their website


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Zabes64 said:


> The OP is saying if you look up the part number for the wiring harness it says not for use on vehicles built after 01/05/2020 and his was built after that date and apparently the wiring isn't working and VW doesn't list wiring for after 01/05/2020 on their website


Ah! I see. Mine is production date 03/2020 (in Canada, not sure if that changes anything). Mine was installed by the dealer at the time of purchase, so I don't know if they had to install the wiring separately, but my guess would be that if there's no part number for wiring after 01/2020, then it's likely because the wiring is installed at the factory. That's only a guess though. Now this begs the question though: If OP already went to the dealership to get it programmed, the dealership would have certainly told him if another harness exists, or....

Edit: Come to think of it, OP, if you can tell me where the part number for the harness/module is located, I can check mine and see if I can find a different part number.


----------



## gauld1 (May 7, 2008)

Yes, you are correct. Dealer suggest I asked someone in this forum if they have found a solution for trailer wiring built after 1/5/2020. My dealer could not get the 5NN 055 203 module with wiring to work on my vehicle built 1/23/2020.


----------



## MiamiBoy (Oct 27, 2020)

Have the same issue. Got all ready for coding, looking for guidelines how to do it. Heard they sell dondles, that you can just plug in and it activate the function.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

gauld1 said:


> Yes, you are correct. Dealer suggest I asked someone in this forum if they have found a solution for trailer wiring built after 1/5/2020. My dealer could not get the 5NN 055 203 module with wiring to work on my vehicle built 1/23/2020.


Wait... the dealer told you to come to a forum for help? If I ever saw a red flag for never going back to a dealer, this is it. Big time. I'd suggest complaining to head office, but I can tell you from experience that it won't serve any purpose, I've tried.

Do you have any more info you can provide about the issue? Is it the actual hardware that isn't compatible with your vehicle, or the coding that didn't work? Did the dealer say what happened when they tried? Obviously there must be a solution since mine works (actually, to be precise, I haven't actually hooked it up to a trailer yet, but with the 4-pin tester, it worked fine)


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Are they saying it's wiring that changed or coding/software of the module? It's not like this module does a whole-heck-of-a-lot of magick, just reacts to braking/turn messages on the CANBUS and turns on the outputs as needed.

Did they call VTA (Volkswagen Technical Assistance) to get that info or was that just the local dealers info?

Didn't know of the differences in mid-cycle 2020. I was once looking at this for mine, but it's not a priority as I only have my bike rack to attached. Should look at ETKA and see if there's any noted date change on that part . You may want to head over to https://parts.vw.com/ and see if there's any notes about the part regarding changes or date changes to given you a hint what's up.

I found some earlier electrical details of the module (in general) at https://www.thebeardeddetailer.com/blog/2019/12/3/mk7-towing-module-j345-retrofit

Also, you may want to wander over to Ross-Tech's forum and see if there's anything there related.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

So I did a bit of digging and found that what you need is 5NN-055-203-A (same part number but with an A at the end). Interestingly enough, the US VW site doesn't show the new part number, but the Canadian one does. Here's the old one and new one to compare:

https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/70240941/5nn055203.html

https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/96955024/5nn055203a.html

Unlike the US site which states "...built before x date", the Canadian site specifies a VIN range. Not sure if you could cross reference your VIN to this, but I cross-checked with ETKA and it also shows something similar. It states that for NAR built up to the 2nd week of 2020 to use the old part number, and beyond the 2nd week of 2020, use the new part number.

So looks like that's your answer. No idea what's different between the old and the new, but you need the new.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Just to update on this, I picked up some parts from my dealership today and asked about the wiring. The parts manager knew about the 2 different part numbers, but had no idea what the difference is (not surprising, probably coding or something). But he did say that there was a stop put on sales of the new product code. He wasn't exactly sure why, but something about an issue with maybe the latest batch?

So that could very mean that you won't be able to get the updated wiring in the foreseeable future. And it also begs the question: is it really just a batch that's defective, or is the entire new line defective? I have the new wiring, so I'll be keeping my eyes and ears open for any issues.


----------



## gauld1 (May 7, 2008)

sazerac said:


> Just to update on this, I picked up some parts from my dealership today and asked about the wiring. The parts manager knew about the 2 different part numbers, but had no idea what the difference is (not surprising, probably coding or something). But he did say that there was a stop put on sales of the new product code. He wasn't exactly sure why, but something about an issue with maybe the latest batch?
> 
> So that could very mean that you won't be able to get the updated wiring in the foreseeable future. And it also begs the question: is it really just a batch that's defective, or is the entire new line defective? I have the new wiring, so I'll be keeping my eyes and ears open for any issues.


Great. Thanks for your help. Surprised this isn't widely know.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

sazerac said:


> So I did a bit of digging and found that what you need is 5NN-055-203-A (same part number but with an A at the end). Interestingly enough, the US VW site doesn't show the new part number, but the Canadian one does. Here's the old one and new one to compare:
> 
> https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/70240941/5nn055203.html
> 
> ...


Well that gives me the warm and fuzzy about my hitch install. Guess I will be keeping an eye out here as well :facepalm:


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I would like to have done a simple plug and play factory wire for my hitch but had read this and used the aftermarket one provided by stealth. The plus and minus:
- not as clean, uses 3 taps for input signals to the tails.
- had to run power from battery to the back of the car.
- takes a little longer

+ since it has its own power supply, the trailer lights do not put any burden on the factory system
+ the tap wires are simply trigger signals for the controller 
+ no coding required

I wish they made the systems more like trucks with a plug waiting under the back of the vehicle just needing the pigtail and activation...that would be way to easy though...lol


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

So got my update today, dealer installed the wiring and let me know basically the module isn't compatible with the post 1/5/20 builds (this is the ending in A harness) and VW has no timeline for the module replacement right now, ie, this is a problem.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Just tried to order OEM wiring kit for 2020 Q2 vehicle and dealer told me that VW pulled the part due to software issues. I really need lights on my trailer! 

What are you all using instead of EOM wiring kit?
If you have aftermarket kit, how are parking sensors behave when you back up?


----------



## TheLight75 (Feb 19, 2021)

crawl said:


> Just tried to order OEM wiring kit for 2020 Q2 vehicle and dealer told me that VW pulled the part due to software issues. I really need lights on my trailer!
> 
> What are you all using instead of EOM wiring kit?
> If you have aftermarket kit, how are parking sensors behave when you back up?


I haven't received mine yet, but I've had good luck in the past with the Tekonsha T-One vehicle wiring harnesses on my girlfriend's Volvo XC90. They don't require any cutting of the original factory harnesses. They simply plug in between factory harness on the taillights. 

https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit.../Tiguan/2018/118811.html?VehicleID=2018101624

It will require running a line to the battery as that is where it draws power from. I believe it took me 45 minutes to install it in the Volvo (battery is located in the rear of the vehicle).


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I'd suggest everyone waiting on this needs to get their dealer to log a formal issue with VW about the part availability for 2020+ models. More complaints / inquires are needed to VW HQ.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

What I'll really be curious to know is if those of us who actually got the part installed before it was pulled from production are affected or not. As of yet, VW has not released any info on this, so I have no idea if our "earlier-new" part is OK, or I'm just counting the days until my Tig develops sentience and/or commits suicide.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

TheLight75 said:


> https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit.../Tiguan/2018/118811.html?VehicleID=2018101624


Thank you. Ordered!


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

sazerac said:


> What I'll really be curious to know is if those of us who actually got the part installed before it was pulled from production are affected or not. As of yet, VW has not released any info on this, so I have no idea if our "earlier-new" part is OK, or I'm just counting the days until my Tig develops sentience and/or commits suicide.


I just gave the service department at my dealer a call and laid out everything I knew from here and asked about the module that got installed in my 07/2020 Tiguan. They had no idea about the issue, not that I would expect them to unless someone like me showed up lol. They did confirm that the module was indeed not available on VW's parts site. They said they will double check the module that was billed/installed in my Tiguan and follow up with the regional VW manager on what the best course of action is for those of us that got the module installed. I will keep everyone updated on what I find out.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

TheLight75 said:


> I haven't received mine yet, but I've had good luck in the past with the Tekonsha T-One vehicle wiring harnesses on my girlfriend's Volvo XC90. They don't require any cutting of the original factory harnesses. They simply plug in between factory harness on the taillights.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit.../Tiguan/2018/118811.html?VehicleID=2018101624
> 
> It will require running a line to the battery as that is where it draws power from. I believe it took me 45 minutes to install it in the Volvo (battery is located in the rear of the vehicle).


This doesn’t let the vehicle know it’s towing. The OEM kit does (engages cooling fans more constant, adjusts ESC and ABS to account for trailer sway and weight, etc. So if you’re planning to actually tow you should avoid aftermarket kits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Got a call late yesterday afternoon from the service department. In talking with the regional manager, they weren't able to find a reason for the part being discontinued so that will still remain a mystery unfortunately. As for my car which managed to get the new controller before it was pulled, they said as long as it's powering the trailer lights as they should be, it's fine to use. They can see in their history where a code scan was done prior to the module being installed and it wasn't present. They can then see a second scan after the module was installed that shows it is active so things should be working fine. I asked about the changing of various vehicle parameters when the trailer is plugged in and they said that's not actually something that happens when a trailer is plugged in. The vehicle changes shift points etc all based on real time data etc. I know this is contrary to what others have been told but I trust my service guy. That said, if anyone has any definitive evidence to the contrary, I'd love to see it. So long and short for those of us that managed to get a module, if the lights work, you're good to go.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I ?think? ETKA has been updated.

Searching for 5NN 055 203, you get two results (same as several months ago), but I think the date details have been updated.

It looks like they have a kit for vehicles built up to 2020-Jan-05 and then 2020-Jul-20 onwards, but nothing in between (2020-Jan-06 to 2020-Jul-19).

I haven't reached out to the dealer/VW yet...

Anything further from anyone else? Really wish I had a OEM trailer lighting solution for my 2020-Mar build.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

jonese said:


> I ?think? ETKA has been updated.
> 
> Searching for 5NN 055 203, you get two results (same as several months ago), but I think the date details have been updated.
> 
> ...


Someone above pointed out that the the OE harness does not change anything from a system standpoint.

If that is the case, what is the reason for still trying to go OEM?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I just installed the OEM wiring kit a few days ago and while I started making the necessary coding changes from searching the 'net, I decided to take it to the dealer and get it done properly in the end. I did a comparison of before and after of a full scan with VCDS. Many coding/adaptation changes were done.

I'm quite pleased with the results.

I will post a fill write up shortly with how the install went and the complete delta of the module coding/adaptation changes.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

jonese said:


> I just installed the OEM wiring kit a few days ago and while I started making the necessary coding changes from searching the 'net, I decided to take it to the dealer and get it done properly in the end. I did a comparison of before and after of a full scan with VCDS. Many coding/adaptation changes were done.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with the results.
> 
> I will post a fill write up shortly with how the install went and the complete delta of the module coding/adaptation changes.


Interested to see the this.

Wondering what changes take place that would make it worthwhile as I’m considering get a hitch and wiring set up in the coming months. If there are some added benefits from OEM wouldn’t mind going that route.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I took the plunge and ordered the wiring kit that ETKA said wasn’t available for my build date (March 2020). If you look online for the kit, it’s either the 5NN-055-203 or 5NN-055-203-A, it’s just a simple VIN split that appears to occur just after early 2020.

I had many worries in the back of my mind:

Incomplete prep-wiring (I don’t have the 1D8 PR code on my build sheet that they specify)
Software issues / incompatibility with later 2020 builds
That I’d have no support from VW, I’d be on my own
I visited my preferred VW dealer that I’ve good success thus far for service. I figured I’d just blindly walk up to the parts counter and request the kit for my year/build date and see what happens. The parts guy just looked on the parts web page and used my VIN for reference. No parts catalog lookup or anything like that. So, after about 15 seconds of matching things up, he ordered 5NN-055-203-A. At least this meant that if I had issues, I had a small hope of pointing the figure back at the dealer and getting some help with any issues.

Part arrived after 2 days. Install was fairly straight forward, the included documentation and erWin repair doc doesn’t really spell out exactly how you take the rear interior out, but it isn’t too bad. The kit didn’t come with any mounting hardware despite the instructions showing you to use them.

Before I closed everything backup, I connected the CAN-Bus connector that’s behind the glove box (that can be hard to find, you may need to pull back the carpet in the corner). I fired up VCDS and happily the device was there, module 69. Quite a few errors in other modules, but that was to be expected. That was a major relief.

I searched for a few days on the proper coding to apply to the modules. I couldn’t find anything definitive. Ross-Tech had one wiki write up, but it was for the MK1. Found a couple of forum postings, but they were incomplete. Some individuals were getting worried about liability issues when mucking with the safety systems, so declined to provide the info. I managed to put a bit together from various sources and it was pretty close, no errors were coming up with or with the trailer. But in the end, I was unsure if I was taking advantage of all the features that module provides you.

The Kit comes with an “authorization” key for ODIS programming on-line. I have access to an ODIS install, but not on-line, so this wasn’t a DIY task I could do. I suspect what VW does is they take a snapshot of your current codings and adaptations (or look it up from when they built it, not sure), they run a script in the back-end that knows what to modify given the different options you have, then sends the coding and adaptations tasks back down to the dealer’s ODIS. Basically, the dealer just does a few mouse clicks, enters the auth codes, and done… I suspect very little work on the dealer’s part actually, avoiding errors.

I decided I would bite my lip and take it in for proper coding/adaptation. I spent a good time carefully reversing out all my personal changes to various modules. I took really good notes of all my changes. I did the same thing when I took the car in for the 24GB recall. While I knew it was possible that they could still tell if someone had been in there, at least the coding and adaptations were back to expected factory values and their modified values would go in smoothly.

The service advisor kind-of looked at me strange when I said I installed the kit it my self and just needed the module coded. Anyway, one hour of shop billing and she said everything went fine.

Sure enough, everything is working correctly. After about 5 days of testing, there are no errors cropping up in my scans.

I’m not sure I can definitively say there are noticeable “driving” changes to the system. The ECU coding did change, so I would expect so. There maybe a stronger downshift (higher RPMs) when going down a hill, but that’s yet to be proven. I “think” there is a difference in shift patterns in acceleration, but again, hard to prove at this point in my testing with an empty light utility trailer. I did notice nice convenience changes however: trailer graphic in the rear camera view, new warning on trailer wiring should one light no work, warning that rear assist isn’t functional after start up, and no rear obstacle warning BEEP in reverse that has a habit of slamming on the breaks. There are probably others.

Overall, I’m pleased. It’s not the most inexpensive option that’s for sure and it does leave a bit of bad taste in your mouth that you have to pay again to have your car re-coded (that should be included in the kit price IMHO).

For a complete towing solution, I saved money by installing a Draw-Tite hitch myself and installing the wiring kit myself. Several hundreds of dollars were saved there I’m sure (and the dealer didn’t have to screw around with my rear interior breaking clips and such).


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

This is the delta coding and adaptation config for a factory trailer wiring kit install for a Canadian 2020 Highline R-line (5 seater) with the Driver Assistance Package with a build date of 2020/March. The trailer wiring kit installed was 5NN-055-203-A (box was marked 5NA-055-203-A).

These settings are customized for your specific vehicle. The ones below may not fully apply to your vehicle. Different build dates may have different coding. Use this to get an idea of what changes occur to your vehicle once the dealer has recoded it.

I've done my best to be accurate, but it's possible there are typos.

Below are VCDS representations, but other products will be similar.

Update: This is still nearly 100% accurate for MY 2022. Ignore the before after coding changes and just use the actual byte modifications instead. The only big difference is module A5, that's a completely different module for 2022 and has different long coding.


`Module: 01 Engine
Original: 012A00122466012FB4000000000000000000000000000000
New: 012A00122476012FB4000000000000000000000000000000
Byte 5: 66 -> 76 - Bit 4 ON

Module: 05 Acc/Start Auth.
ENG126956-ENG129121-Byte9_VIP-Hitch_trailer_installation
Original: [not activated]
New: [activated]

Module: 09
ENG122979-ENG141968-Networking-Anhaengeranschlussgeraet
Original: [not installed]
New: [installed]

Module: 10 Park/Steer Assist
Original: 0471255811
New: 0471255911
Byte 3: 58 -> 59 - Bit 0 ON

Module: 13 Auto Dist. Reg
Original: 320007D258FF8728749C810530408700000000000000000004
New: 320007DA58FF8728749C810530408700000000000000000004
Byte 3: D2 -> DA - Bit 3 ON

Module: 19 CAN Gateway
Enable 69 Trailer equipment
IDE01996-SFT00105-Installation list: specified installations-Trailer Function
Original: [Not coded]
New: [coded]

Module: 3C Lane Change
Original: 52954640
New: 62954640
Byte 0: 52 -> 62 - Bit 5 ON

Module: 69 Trailer
Original: 0200000202001200
New: 0200000200001300
Byte 4: 02 -> 00 - Bit 1 OFF
Byte 6: 12 -> 13 - Bit 0 ON

Module: 6C Back-up Cam.
Original: 01230601A20F20003000400C
New: 01230601A30F20003000400C
Byte 4: A2 -> A3 - Bit 0 ON

Module: 6D Trunk Elect
Original: 0A28
New: 0AA8
Byte 1: 28 -> A8 - Bit 7 ON

Module: A5 Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (MY 2020)
Original: 0003070601020201002213468150490084000E20012000
New: 0003070601020201002213478150490084000E20012000
Byte 11: 46 -> 47 - Bit 0 ON

Module: A5 Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (MY 2022)
Original: 00000B88116EC020089F10001020002000418000000000000000000000000000 
New: 00000B88117EC020089F10001020002000418000000000000000000000000000
Byte 5: 6E -> 7E - Bit 4 ON`


----------



## SharpDub00 (Jul 21, 2004)

I just had the factory wiring harness installed with the new part number installed granted mine was for a 2021, so it may not help the OP. Yes the part was under a cease production but that was lifted 4/26. I know that because I bought my Tiggy 4/23. Thanks to this thread I knew the issue with the updated part number and checked around. My dealer actually had one but wouldn't sell it at first, then once VW cleared it for sale again they called me up and we got it installed. I haven't flat out pulled with the trailer hooked up, but I did at least plug my trailer in to verify the car recognized it was pulling something. Everything checked out, driver assist programs and rear sensors were disabled saying "trailer attached", so hopefully it all works out at the end of the month pulling the jet ski.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

jonese said:


> This is the delta coding and adaptation config for a factory trailer wiring kit install for a Canadian 2020 Highline R-line (5 seater) with the Driver Assistance Package with a build date of 2020/March. The trailer wiring kit installed was 5NN-055-203-A (box was marked 5NA-055-203-A).
> 
> These settings are customized for your specific vehicle. The ones below may not fully apply to your vehicle. Different build dates may have different coding. Use this to get an idea of what changes occur to your vehicle once the dealer has recoded it.
> 
> ...


Tried it on mine MQB Tig 2018, SEL-P without Parkin Pilot, failed at 

Module: 13 Auto Dist. Reg
Original: 320007D258FF8728749C810530408700000000000000000004
New: 320007DA58FF8728749C810530408700000000000000000004
Byte 3: D2 -> DA - Bit 3 ON

As it looks different in my coding somehow. The rest is perfect! Thanks for the diff!


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

About to commit to do Install. Still debating should I go to dealer for coding or just do myself module by module based on comparison posted here on forum. advice please…


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

Alexnev said:


> About to commit to do Install. Still debating should I go to dealer for coding or just do myself module by module based on comparison posted here on forum. advice please…


What you can do is to install everything and pay dealer for activation if they will allow so. 
I personally went to the dealer and paid them full because no time and family, otherwise would be doing all myself.
On the other side there is SWAP code which needs to be activated...so that is the answer)


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

Not really SWAP feature - can be activated manually by changing configuration in modules one by one. Im def installing myself, was just wondering about activation at dealer - but it’s extra 130$


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

FYI if you need the dealer to code your trailer-towing. I could not do it with VCDS for my 2020 SE 4Motion (build date 1/2020). The dealer sucessfully programmed it. 

However, it wiped out my footwell lights and foglight coding! Thanks to another VWVortexer for posting the foglight coding, as I had totally forgotten.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Updated my coding changes for MY 2022. Basically the same, difference in A5 Front Sensor Driver Assist.


----------

